# Solved: ccsvchst.exe



## wes0125

Does anyone know what exactly *ccsvchst.exe* does? I know it's a Symantec/Norton prog and in our case part of Symantec Endpoint Proctection, but what does it do? It consistly uses 40-50% of the CPU and I think is contributing to the slow down of one of our progs.


----------



## valis

well, from here............



> The ccsvchst.exe file is automatically added to your computer upon installing the Norton software, and it is referred to as the Symantec Service Framework. The ccsvchst.exe file works to display the GUI (Graphical User Interface) of Norton products, which usually include the Norton Security Suites. If the ccsvchst.exe file encounters a problem, the Norton's graphical interface will only be displayed after the computer has been rebooted.


just out of curiosity, have your tried killing the thread with either task manager or process explorer? Also, is this happening across the field, or only on one pc?


----------



## Phantom010

The *ccsvchst.exe* file is automatically added to your computer upon installing the Norton software, and it is referred to as the Symantec Service Framework. The ccsvchst.exe file works to display the GUI (Graphical User Interface) of Norton products, which usually include the Norton Security Suites. If the ccsvchst.exe file encounters a problem, the Norton's graphical interface will only be displayed after the computer has been rebooted.

Almost all Norton products come bundled with the ccsvchst.exe file. It is important for this file to be found with the installation of these software products since the user interface is where the user interacts with the computer are made possible by this file. As new versions of Norton products are released, the graphical user interface also changes.

http://www.processlibrary.com/directory/files/ccsvchst

Try the latest version of Norton. Perhaps they have finally fixed the issue. 

Click on Start > Run > type *services.msc*

Locate that Service (Symantec Service Framework) and change its *Startup Type* from Automatic to *Manual*.

This is a common issue with Norton. I would suggest dumping Norton and getting a much better alternative.

If you do decide to remove Norton, be sure to use the *Norton Removal Tool*. Run it at least twice. Norton is really a pain to get rid of!


----------



## wes0125

thanks gang. i think Phantom010 answered my question.


----------



## Phantom010

You're welcome!


----------



## valis

n/j, phantom...........

but this time I was first.............


:up:


----------



## Phantom010

valis said:


> n/j, phantom...........
> 
> but this time I was first.............
> 
> :up:


----------

